# Semi-gloss over paint?



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone any experience with applying semi-gloss (Minwax) over paint?

I want to apply a small painted icon on my project, and I wasn't sure if I could use my poly finish*(the Minwax) on top of it? Is there any paint type that would be more suitable to this than others?

And secondly, since I do not own a spray gun for the finish, is it out of the question to apply the finish via brush or foam without smearing(assuming that the paint is perfectly dry before the poly overcoat)?

Thanks ahead...


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the thing to do is determine what your icon is painted with. If it is going to be affected by the thinners in any top coat you apply. Generally speaking I think, you are going to be fine putting a coat of clear poly over your work. A little dewaxed shellac may be a good start as a base coat over the icon followed by the poly. The thinner in shellac is alcohol, the thinner in poly is mineral spirits. so the initial coat of dewaxed shellac may be safer at first. Dewaxed is important as it plays nice with other finishes that may be applied over the top. 

You could always get a tube of artist oil paint and a tube of acrylic, cant be more than a couple bucks. paint them on a board, allow to dry and test. i understand that the oil paint may take a good deal of time to fully cure but the top should be testable after a couple of days if the application is thin.


----------



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, Baily for your reply...

While I haven't tried any paint yet, for the fun of it :dirol: I thought I'd try an ultra-fine 'Sharpie' permanent marker. I expected massive bleed from the marker alone(nevermind the finish)...but it actually gave clean detail down to about a 32nd of an inch. (the wood is either cherry or something very similar, sanded to #220).

I then applied my finish...with two samples...one by lightly wiping...and the second by light 'dabbing. Well, with the light wiping there was some 'smear'....However, the 'dabbed sample seems to be holding up well. It's drying as I write. --- FLASH FORWARD---> Well, its dry...and the dabbed section has held its ground well.

As long as I am careful in applying the Sharpie' marker I'll be OK. - Thanks again.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Youll probably be much better off spraying it, even with an aerosol. You can buy ready to spray shellac and poly from the local hardware store. If you have to brush it, on light stroke with a nicely saturated brush will serve you well but will leave a thicker coat than you may want. The less you work it the better, and I would say the paint would be much better for you as well as the sharpie is far more affected by the solvents in the finish than the paint would be initially.


----------

